# 4 Wheeler vs Ranger



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Forgot this forum was here, posted in Hunting, but maybe more insight here

Looking at getting one of the 2 for duck hunting. There will be times going through flooded fields and such. Not as much worried with ground clearance as flooding it out. Is one of them higher then the other for that or are they about the same? I'm talking biggest 4 wheeler vs 900 Ranger?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Theres about a 5k dollar difference in the two. Ranger being the most. And the air intake would be higher on the Ranger. Something easy to do is to vent the front and rear differentials up higher to the highest point. also Ive always pulled the belt box cover, taken the belt off, taken the clutches off, and seal in back of the belt box, put all that back together. And seal the outer cover. Use GE black silicone waterproof. Good luck


----------



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

Your are talking about two very different machines. I have both a Ranger 900 XP and a CanAm 650 Outlander XT. I love them both, but for very different reasons. The Ranger is a workhorse, pulling little trailers, hauling stuff, pulling stuff over, taking kids and dogs to the river, and a great overall hunting machine because of the how capable it is. The CanAm is easy to maneuver, will go just about anywhere, and fun as heck to drive. I hunt with it as well, but if you shoot something or need to haul anything in or out of the field, you need another vehicle or a little trailer. And as Hotrod indicated about 5K difference in price. Also, if you don't already have a trailer to haul it, the 4 wheeler my fit in your truck. And if you do have to buy a trailer, you can buy a much smaller (easier to handle trailer for the 4 wheeler. If I was just going to get one of them and could afford the extra 5K, I would get the Ranger. 

Just somethings to think about.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I want the ranger, as I've had before for different uses. But also didn't want to get into something that just won't work. I believe I'll probably do a 2" lift and some 27's just for a little more ground clearance and go from there and probably a roof.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Let me know. I'll get you a price from my guy. Usually cant be beat on price


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

In my opinion, the ranger is the best way to go. I have never seen one stuck yet. As for a 4wheeler pulling a ranger out, I would have to see to believe. If you use it for what it is intended, you won't be disappointed. Again, just my opinion. Happy Hunting


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

And you can't beat the price of Hotrod's guy. I know, I tried and ended up going with Nate a couple of weeks ago. Beat everybody by tons.


----------

